# british citizen living in london, wants to bring his wife from pakistan to uk.



## eddsterr (Aug 31, 2010)

hi, im eddy, age 29, i have a uk passport and am living in london, and my wife is 24, and shes living in pakistan. we had a REAL love marriage in july 2010. prior to that we have been together for 6 years in a LONG DISTANCE relationship. i have photos and all that to prove it. i have just graduated with my degree in may 2010, and have started with a professional job paying me £ 14,000 a year. ofcourse that amount will increase in due course. i am renting an apartment for £500 including bills. i am the only one living there. i am not currently on any benefits.

i want to apply for her spouse visa. my questions are.

1) do i have to apply for her visa from uk, or does she have to apply for one from pakistan ? 

2) how much money as a minimum must i be saving every month ? and for how many months do i have to show my bank statements prior to making my application ? suppose i save just £ 300 each month, after all my bills r paid, and i show 4 months bank statements, is that good enough ? 

3) what is the minimum of savings i must have in my bank at the time ? if i receive £ 3000 as a gift from my mother who is back home in pakistan, would that be a problem ? 

4) when her visa arrives, in how many days MUST she enter the uk ? for example she gets it on 1st march 2011. is there a fixed time by which she HAS to be in uk ? like 1 month, or 2, or 3 ? 

5) im currently living alone in a 1 bedroom studio flat paying £ 500 per month incl bills. but can i live in a 2 bedroom flat instead, costing £700 per month and share the rent with a friend of mine who will take the other room and pay £350 per month ? that ways my rent will get reduced as well to £ 350 a month and this will only help in my savings. what are the rules about shared property ? 

if there are any questions you need to ask for clarification or confirmation, then plz ask. hope to hear from some experts soon. thanx !


----------



## frenchy23118 (Aug 31, 2010)

*im in the same probleme mate*



eddsterr said:


> hi, im eddy, age 29, i have a uk passport and am living in london, and my wife is 24, and shes living in pakistan. we had a REAL love marriage in july 2010. prior to that we have been together for 6 years in a LONG DISTANCE relationship. i have photos and all that to prove it. i have just graduated with my degree in may 2010, and have started with a professional job paying me £ 14,000 a year. ofcourse that amount will increase in due course. i am renting an apartment for £500 including bills. i am the only one living there. i am not currently on any benefits.
> 
> i want to apply for her spouse visa. my questions are.
> 
> ...


----------

